# Datenbanken erstellen



## reaper451 (6. Mrz 2020)

Guten Abend..

Ich lerne grade über Udemy.com den Java Datenbank Kurs SQLITE .. Habe alles wie er sagt im Video gemacht, trotzdem kann ich diese kontakte.db nicht erstellen unter dem Ordner src ...

Sobald ich die Main.java ausführen möchte, kommt unten in der Console  : Windows/x86 64  ? ? ?  Im Video wird mir erklärt das in dem Ordner src eine Datei erstellt wird. kontakte.db...   Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## mihe7 (6. Mrz 2020)

reaper451 hat gesagt.:


> Habe alles wie er sagt im Video gemacht, trotzdem kann ich diese kontakte.db nicht erstellen unter dem Ordner src ...
> 
> Sobald ich die Main.java ausführen möchte, kommt unten in der Console : Windows/x86 64 ? ? ? Im Video wird mir erklärt das in dem Ordner src eine Datei erstellt wird. kontakte.db... Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


Bei Dir wird vermutlich die DB ein Verzeichnis höher mit dem Namen "src kontakte.db" angelegt. Grund ist, dass dein CONNECTION_STRING mit einem Leerzeichen endet, dort müsste aber ein \\ stehen.


----------



## M.L. (6. Mrz 2020)

Und den Zielpfad für die Datenbank muss man nicht hart codieren, siehe die Zeile "System.getProperty("user.home") + "/" + "testdb.db"; " unter https://javabeginners.de/Datenbanken/SQLite-Datenbank.php


----------



## mrBrown (6. Mrz 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Und den Zielpfad für die Datenbank muss man nicht hart codieren, siehe die Zeile "System.getProperty("user.home") + "/" + "testdb.db"; " unter https://javabeginners.de/Datenbanken/SQLite-Datenbank.php


"./testdb.db" reicht auch, zumindest wenn wie oben an den Ort des ausführens geschrieben werden soll


----------

